# North Eastern Kentucky



## chadcob (Apr 8, 2013)

Picks, Posts and Places


----------



## chadcob (Apr 8, 2013)

I live outside of Morehead Ky. been hear a little less than a year. Didn't make the last years harvest. and new to the hunt hear. I've been out every day in this last week. Walked over 50 miles and haven't seen a thing. I'm in need of help with this area please any advice will be great!


----------



## jacktherooster (Apr 24, 2015)

I've found a few dozen yellow at the lake. Found a half dozen spikes today. No black or greys. My advice is find a spot you can look for them along the creek or the licking river with elms if possible otherwise hit the poplar groves. Just make sure you have permission to hunt the area. That weird weather we had back in march made things a bit out of whack as far as timing this year, in my opinion. I was finding big yellow sponges a week before those spikes popped up in an area I usually find the spikes a couple of weeks before the blacks.


----------



## chadcob (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Jack for the heads up. Just went looking A little bit ago n a well known spot that has produced plenty n the last several years but I came up empty handed. So I'm really hoping tomorrow will be a better day. But with being new to the area my options are limited. Would really like to get out to the lake and look but didn't know if it was aloud? Any way thanks for the info and if you have any pics please share them.


----------



## chadcob (Apr 8, 2013)

In need of a picking buddy!


----------



## bigdaddy9742 (Apr 25, 2015)

Did you ever find any Chad I also live near Morehead but have had no luck.


----------



## chadcob (Apr 8, 2013)

No luck yet, I went out for a couple hours yesterday with no luck and today has been to rainy and cold to go. Really drawing a blank as to where else to go been studying the trees hear and looking for popular, oaks and ash. So hopefully I find some this next week. What's been your game plan?


----------



## bigdaddy9742 (Apr 25, 2015)

Going out today on a farm that should have some if you want to email me at [email protected] Maybe we can go out Monday picking.


----------



## jasonatron (Mar 12, 2015)

I've been out in the Morehead area twice this week and found some both times. However, the mushrooms were small and sparse. We found 12 small greys yesterday and only 4 blondes today. As Jack said above, I also think the weather has had some effect on the harvest so far this year, but I think it'll pick up soon as the soil temperatures reach their ideal range (~50 F).

As far as where to look - Jack is right - check around the Elm, Poplar and Ash trees.


----------

